Ask HN: Your thoughts about Hello.com social networking app from Orkut's founder - startupflix
======
mtmail
Those are discussed here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16819873](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16819873)

~~~
startupflix
Thank you :)

